# NAS Sheephead



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

Me and my buddy Brian caught four sheepies from the beach on NAS, near the Coast Guard Station. Nothing huge, but all four legal size. We were using fiddler crabs with a Carolina rig. Not quite as productive as fishing off a bridge. It was pretty hard to feel a hit from the shore. Big school of Jack Creville, (did I spell that right?), right off shore as well. Looking forward to doing it again. :thumbup:


----------

